# Food before bed



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Roughly how many cals, carbs, fats and proteins is needed before bed?

And what do people usualy have?

Cheers


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

I usually just have a casein shake,


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

cottage cheese mmmm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nowt


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea ive been having a cas shake recently but getting sick of shakes

How much cottage cheese do people tend to have?

I last tried it about 3 years ago and spat it straight back out will see if i can man up now


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

10x nicer than Cottage Cheese!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I just normally order a kabab, not sure what the marcos are or how many calories but it seem to fill the spot


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Doesn't really matter mate. It depends on your diet overall. I sometimes eat around 1000 kilocalories worth of food. Before bed eating is really not imperative, assuming you have eaten during the day. If you have fallen short of calories and macros by the end of the day, then eating enough to fulfill those requirement is the best amount to eat before you sleep, I suppose you could say.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

a kebab now your talking!!

what is that fage stuff? what is it whats it taste like?

cheers for that greenspin makes sense


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

000 said:


> a kebab now your talking!!
> 
> what is that fage stuff? what is it whats it taste like?
> 
> cheers for that greenspin makes sense


Fage is yogurt. It is quite set, but nice. And high protein compared to regular yogurt (if you buy the 0% one).

Edit: Taste wise, it is similar to quark I would say, but maybe more smooth and gelatinous. Like a lighter version of the Morrisons quark. Quark crossed with greek yogurt might be a way of explaining it.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Quark is also a very valid option cheap 80p for 250g Mix it with jam or something for a quick fix..


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I usually have a 5/6 egg omlette with ham and cheese!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

steak, eggs, kebab, what ever take my fancy to be honest.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

my girlfriends clam is usually the last thing i eat.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> does she eat your mini peperoni?


you mean his cocktail sausage


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Huge fan of quark, love the stuff. Usually mix in some flavoured whey and walnuts.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

.. as well as having meat avec veg shortly before bed, I've started drinking a pint of water right before bed so that I wake approx 3 hours later for a whizz with a

pro shake waiting in the bathroom to down before I go back to bed. Sneaky way of shortening that starvation period.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> .. as well as having meat avec veg shortly before bed, I've started drinking a pint of water right before bed so that I wake approx 3 hours later for a whizz with a
> 
> pro shake waiting in the bathroom to down before I go back to bed. *Sneaky way of shortening that starvation period.*


There is not going to be 1 iota of starvation 3 hours after you have just eaten meat and veg. Just because you go to sleep, does not automatically make you go into so called starvation. In fact, sleep is going to reduce your energy requirements, so less likely you will starve.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Haha by starvation you take me far too seriously on that note dude. lol.

I sleep roughly 9 hours per night. I used to often wake up really hungry half way through the night with my stomach rumbling for food but used to just go back to sleep. I have recently found out that in training, training for a marathon or bulking up or training for strength, if you are hungry at any stage you ARE DOING DAMAGE to your body. FACT.

My gains since introducing the shake when I wake half way through the night has been noticibale mainly on recovery. about 4 weeks into doing this now.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a ten egg omelette, 2 yolks rest whites then 20 mins later ill take 10 - 15 g of glutamine, and ZMAs then 10 mins after i take a hand full of gasparis aminomax 6000 BCAAs then my body is primed for growth an repair


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> .. as well as having meat avec veg shortly before bed, I've started drinking a pint of water right before bed so that I wake approx 3 hours later for a whizz with a
> 
> pro shake waiting in the bathroom to down before I go back to bed. Sneaky way of shortening that starvation period.


Why not just eat more before you go to bed then you wouldn't have to disturb your sleep.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Why not just eat more before you go to bed then you wouldn't have to disturb your sleep.


Because going to bed on a full stomach is not very comfortable, not one bit! As long as I'm benefiting from what I'm doing and making gains, I'm happy laughing! :laugh:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

just to reiterate what greenspin has said, it doesnt matter what you are eating before bed, as long as you can sleep well on x amount and your overall cals are sufficient then you are ok


----------

